# Rear Window Tinting



## Moh. J (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am going to order an SUV car (Cayenne) from a Porsche dealer. I told the manager that I wanted to have non-tinted backside windows. He said I cannot do that. The US regulations require this car to have tinted back windows. I am confused because my friend's car which is an SUV but different brand (BMW) is not tinted at all (Even the back windows). Can anyone please clarify the laws for tinting? and if it's possible to order the car with no tinted windows at all?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MA law on window tinting:

http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXIV/Chapter90/Section9D

That's about all you're going to get out of us, since your issue has to do more with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and Federal Code. Very few (if any) people here are going to be knowledgeable on the federal stuff, and even then - the salesperson might simply be full of crap because Porsche simply may not offer the option of having untinted rear windows.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> the salesperson might simply be full of crap because Porsche simply may not offer the option of having untinted rear windows.


This. Untinted rear windows are usually base models of a manufacturers vehicle. Doubtful Porsche has a vehicle that DOESN'T have a package with tint in it for the Cayenne.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Spending $50k + on a car and not looking at the technical specs to see what standard equipment is? Tsk tsk.



> http://www.porsche.com/usa/models/cayenne/cayenne/featuresandspecs/
> 
> Tinted glass with grey windshield sunscreen


Car salesmen are just like the folks hawking crap at a gun show. Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Must be nice to be 21 and be ordering a Porche.


----------

